# Am I overfeeding him?



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Jeanette

Ethan is a big baby with a VERY healthy appetite which I am grateful for but I am starting to worry that I am overfeeding him. He was last weighed about 6 weeks ago and was between 75th and 91st which he has been from quite a young age. At the last weigh in(at 9 months) he was over 23lb. He is 75th for height too.

He just seems to have so much to eat and people have started to comment on the amounts. 

For breakfast he has 2 weetabix with about 5-6oz of cows milk or an adult portion of Ready Brek with cows milk. He demolishes breakfast and would probably eat even more if I gave it to him.

Example lunch would be:
homemade mashed/pureed protein meal equivalent to Stage 2 jar
8 chopped grapes
4 chopped dried apricots
pot of frutapura

Example tea would be:
2 slices of toast and marmite
one banana
1 yoghurt

On top of this he has a biscuit mid PM plus 7oz of formula

He also has breastmilk at 7am and 7pm but I would estimate no more than 6-8oz in total.

I will get him weighed again soon but would welcome your views on portion sizes for an active 10 month old!

Thanks

Nicky x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Nicky

Its difficult to over fed a baby or child. If he is stable on his centiles then thats fine. If he was in the 98th or higher then I would suggest you saw your hv but he is fine on the 75th/91st.

He is in proportion with his height as well so thats great.

He is doing fine as he is  

jxx


----------

